# Super sick cichlid



## rcm87 (Jan 29, 2011)

So I have a approx 7 y/o African Cichlid that is yellow and black. Sorry dont know the actual type. It hasn't eaten in about 7-10 days. It is really dark, and its eyes have gotten huge. It seems like it is suffering, but I dont want to kill the little guys if there is an easy fix. I have not tested water or anything for about 5 years. Just change 1/3 water every 2 weeks, put some PH stabilizer in it and some water conditioner to get rid of tap water chemicals. Him and his little Chinese algae eater buddy have been getting along fine for a while Any advice would be great!! Thanks


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok have u got any pictures??


----------



## rcm87 (Jan 29, 2011)

I will, not at home now, but hope to have some here very shortly. I know that will help.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, 7 years old? He might be just reaching his time, ya know? Idk how long cichlids live.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

If your african cichlid is a mbuna they typically can live for 7-10 years (from birth not time of purchase). 

If it was a store-purchased fish it was probably approximately 2 years old when you acquired it (if it was a sub-adult when you got it; older if it it was a more matured specimen).

It may just be getting old, but I'd recommend testing your water just so that water quality can be ruled out as a contributor to its condition.


----------



## rcm87 (Jan 29, 2011)

I attached some photos. You can see in the first 2 the eyes are pretty large. The 3rd one, he is totally black, and he is usually black and yellow. Thanks again for the help. Yes he was store purchased, so he might be hitting his time. If the water turns out to be fine, any other suggestions.

Thanks

Attachements are not working here are some picts
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5401557865/ (Big Eyes)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5401557811/ (Big Eyes)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5401557745/ (Really dark fish)


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

It's probably natural aging from the looks of it. 

Your cichlid is a male melanochromis auratus.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

agree with the auratus. Dark can be a stress color. If the eye is as cloudy as it looks in the pic, I'd treat for 'cloudy eye'. Salt is also safe for these guys, just go slow when you are taking it back out.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

"Popeye" is caused by various things, but most of time it's either buildup of fluid behind the eyes or buildup of gas. Infections typically cause the gas, and organ failure typically causes the fluid. Both are very bad, of course. Infections can be treated, but it's hard to treat this stuff even with the best antibiotics. A tank which is kept very clean will help prevent and cure this, too.


----------



## rcm87 (Jan 29, 2011)

So not sure what to do with the little guy. He is an old man, I have no problem treating him, but dont want to put all this stuff in the water if he is past his prime. Do I just let him hang out all popeyed, do I send him to the porcelain in the sky? Tough call.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

well if he is seven i dont know how well he would go down the toilet, and i would just let him live out is days better then flushing him alive to die that way.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Isolate and treat with clean water and salt. Won't be expensive and he may bounce back. cichlids are tough.


----------

